# Price of headers and exhaust



## vandersgoat (Oct 18, 2006)

I have an '04 goat and im looking to put on Long Tube headers and I like the sound of the magnaflow exhaust. I was just wondering what price range am I looking at for headers and the exhaust. I also want to get the 05-06 rear facia so i can have the exhaust split I really like that look much better than the 04 one i currently have. If there are any 04 owners out there that have done this, was there any problems setting up the exhaust system to go out the passenger side?? plus any recommendations for which headers i should purchase?


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Huge price range depending on what you get. As far as the exhaust exit, have you looked at any of the cutout kits? I think the 04 bumper with the dual cutouts and trim looks great.


----------



## vandersgoat (Oct 18, 2006)

yeah i have thought of the cut out but i have some dings in the rear bumper that are driving me crazy so im looking to get the 06 bumper plus i just like the look. I was just wondering what a reasonable price range would be for a header and exhaust combo.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

for long tubes and cat back, you are looking at 1350-2000 deppending on what long tubes and coating. hope this helps. the wife still said i cant get lt's


----------



## ChiefyGTO (Aug 7, 2006)

EEZ GOAT said:


> for long tubes and cat back, you are looking at 1350-2000 deppending on what long tubes and coating. hope this helps. the wife still said i cant get lt's


Just sneak 'em in.  lol Can they be delivered to your work or a shop that you know? :cool


----------



## phantomblackgto (Mar 16, 2006)

My magnaflow catback just arrived today. I have an '05. $534.92 delivered from Performance Peddler. SW headers are next, but I have to wait a bit now. $500 deductible for this:


----------



## vandersgoat (Oct 18, 2006)

ouch


----------



## Black Devil (Dec 3, 2006)

I have an 04' with Kooks LT's and 05' Corsa. Put the 05' bumper on and the whole exhaust fit well. No problem except the passenger side hanger. Solved that with making my own that bolts right in. I posted pics below. PM me if you want more info. I will post more info as well for others. just don't have alot of time right now.

Hanger pics.


















Exhaust conversion pics.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice and clean, like it came from the factory! :cheers


----------



## Black Devil (Dec 3, 2006)

The way it should be. I get "nice 2006 GTO" all of the time. Make me feel great. :cool 

BTW, the rear bumper cam painted from the slavage yard. i just installed it, and fogot about it. It never needed paint.:willy:


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

FYI. The leters pop right off the back very easy. Cleans up the look and hides the fact it's an '04.


----------



## Black Devil (Dec 3, 2006)

Since I put the Monaro insert on. I have decided not to remove the "GTO", and the "5.7".


----------



## vandersgoat (Oct 18, 2006)

thanks for the help guys. Yeah after hearing the slp loudmouths on the forum it changed my mind instead of the magnaflow. I just got a quote for $450 on the slp loudmouth catback. I want more of a louder idle which the magnaflow doesnt have.


----------

